# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  تعليم التصوير

## Sanzio

هذه مقالة مترجمه قرأتها منذ فتره طويله 
من أشمل وأبسط وأجمل المقالات التى تتضمن أغلب قواعد التصوير الفوتوغرافى الأساسيه 

وعندما وجدت شغفاً من بعض الأعضاء بالتصوير الفوتوغرافى فكرت أن انقلها لكم 

رجاء الإهتمام بكل كلمه فيها ...


*******************************************





الإنشاء و التأثير- إنها صورة جميلة, لكن لماذا هي جميلة؟

لنتكلم قليلا حول الصورة التي نحبها
الصور الجميلة يمكن أن نزين بها البيت أو المكتب. أيضا يمكن أن تنشر في الكتب أو المجلات أو التقاويم. و يمكن أن يحوزوا على جوائز في المسابقات. تلك المناظر الطبيعية ممكن أن تنقل المشاهد إلى مكان و زمان أخر ولو لوقت قصير. الصورة الجميلة ممكن أن تأسر عينا تائهة, و نفسا دافئة, و روحا ساحرة. صورة وجها رائعة لشخص ممكن أن تريك أرواحهم. وقد تجعلك تشاركهم أفراحهم و أحزانهم. الصورة الجميلة * تتواصل *. فكر في الموضوع قليلا. فهناك أسوق ضخمة لصور. لماذا؟ لان الناشر يعلم أن الناس الذين يشترون السلع سوف ينجذبون نحو الصور الجيدة التي تمد أيديها إليهم. الاتصال البصري هو الشيء الذي يولد معنا و نحن قادرون على الوصول إليه. أن الموضوع المطروح هنا لالتقاط الصور غير محدود. إن الحدود الوحيدة هي قدراتك
لكن ما الذي يجعل الصورة ناجحة؟ الإجابة بسيطة. و بإمكانك تطوير قدراتك في التصوير * اليوم * بتعلم بعض القواعد الأساسية البسيطة.

تنبيه!! كما قالوا قديما " القواعد وضعت لتكسر " يكسر العديد من المصورين المفضلين لدي قواعد التصوير كثيرا وعن قصد, لكن كسر القاعدة يجب أن يحسن الصورة بشكل مؤثر بحيث يحولها إلي صورة رائعة. لذلك يجب أن * تعرف * القاعدة و يكون لديك المبرر لكسرها. لذا نحن هنا اليوم لنتحدث عن تلك القواعد البسيطة التي ستجعل من صورك أفضل.

أولا: اقترب قليلا, اقترب أكثر. كلا, أبقى قريبا. هناك! ... حصلت عليها!!!

بداية بالقاعدة الأكثر أهمية وهي : بسطها. كلما بسطت صورتك أكثر, كلما جذب موضوعك الانتباه أكثر. و ستكون الأكثر نجاحا في إيصال رسالتك للمشاهد. هناك تقريبا مليوني طريقة لعمل ذلك. لذلك أنا سأبقيها بسيطة و التزم بتكتيكاتي هنا. و كالقاعدة القائلة أبقى قريبا من موضوعك حتى لا تشتت الخلفية انتباهك.
خلال سنوات كنت أتردد على صفحات التصوير الفوتوغرافي حيث يضع الناس صورهم و يناقشونها مع أناس آخرين. لا استطيع إحصاء تلك المرات التي كنت أشاهد فيها صور الزهور الجميلة. لكن ألم نقم كلنا بتصوير الزهور الجميلة؟ نعم, لان الزهور متوفرة في كل مكان.

قبل أن تلتقط صورتك التالية للوردة, قم بهذا: انظر إلى الوردة عن قرب, اقترب كثيرا. انزل عينك قريبا من أوراق الوردة و عاينها مع كل الأجزاء الصغيرة و الحساسة فيها, تعرف على خصائصها و مميزاتها. أسال نفسك ماذا عن تفاصيل تلك الوردة التي تريد أن نلتقط لها صورة. هل هي الدمية المتمددة هناك خلف المزهرية ما يجذبك لتصويرها ؟ ربما المنضدة الخشبية هي العنصر الأجمل؟ أو تنسيق وضعية الدمية و هي تتكئ على المزهرية؟ ماذا عن المادة الخضراء الموجودة على مزهرية الوردة؟ هل كل تلك الأشياء ستحسن الصورة؟ لا ... إنها الوردة نفسها نجمة تلك الصورة و العنصر الأساسي.

حاول القيام بهذا, ضع الكاميرا على حامل ثلاثي اقترب قدر المستطاع من الوردة بحيث تحافظ على التركيز عليها. تلك المسافة بين العدسة و الوردة تعتمد على عدستك و التي سنتحدث عنها في درس مستقبلاً. قد تتضمن صورتك بعض أوراق الوردة أو ربما جزء من المزهرية أو المنضدة, إذا كان الأمر كذلك تخلص من الدمية. الأشخاص الذين ستعرض عليهم الصورة سينظرون إلى ورقة مستطيلة الشكل, و الشيء الذي تريدهم أن يروه هو الوردة, لذلك يجب أن تغطي الوردة الجزء الأكبر من المستطيل. سنتطرق أيضا إلى الإطار الذي سيؤثر على صورك لاحقا.

الاقتراب يبدوا شيء واضح عندما تفكر فيه. لا استطيع إخبارك كم من الخلفيات شتت موضوع الصورة. حيث أن الوردة تشكل 10/1 من الصورة و باقي العناصر هي مشتته للانتباه. هناك طريقة واحدة لإزالة العناصر المشتتة للانتباه. طريقتي هي الاقتراب أكثر و أكثر لاحتواء الموضوع في الصورة. تلك الطريقة تعرف بالتقاط صورة الموضوع بشكل مباشر و من الوجه عن قرب و تسمى أيضا بـ " ملء الإطار ". حينها لن يسألك احد عن موضوع الصورة, لأنك تواصلت مع مشاهدي الصورة بنجاح.
اقل ما يمكنك فعله هو التركيز على ما يجعل موضوعك جذاب بالتفكير فيما تريد التأكيد عليه في موضوعك, حاول في المرة القادمة التقاط صور بعد التفكير في الموضوع. هنا مثالين من محفظة صوري.



قدمت لي العديد من الورود في يوم الحب. و لم اترك هذه الفرص تمر بدون صور. التقطت عدة صور لباقة الورود لكن الصورة المفضلة كانت هذه الصورة لوردة واحدة فقط. أوراق الوردة بدت ناعمة جدا. بدت الأوراق وكأنها ستذوب عندما تلامسها مثل الزبدة. اعتقد أن * التركيز * على الوردة استطاع إيصال الرسالة إلى مشاهد هذه الصورة. أسميت الصورة " الزبدة " لم يفهمها الكثيرون. لكن هذه جزء من المرح لكونك فنان. من حقك الفني أن تبقي هذه الاسم مدعاة للتخمين في مدلوله.




هذه الصورة هي سهمي الأكثر رواجا في أغلب الأوقات. الصورة مفيدة جدا للمصممين لأنها تتصل جيدا مع المشتري. و مرة أخرى اقتربت أكثر من الموضوع. بدون شك موضوع الصورة الابتسام. و سبب بروز تلك الابتسامة هو احمر الشفاه الفاقع الذي يتباين مع باقي الصورة البيضاء. لا توجد عناصر تشتيت. حيث لا يظهر باقي الوجه الذي قد يجعلك تتساءل عن حالة الشخص, فقط فم و ابتسامة.

ثانيا: الإنشاء الفوتوغرافي 

هناك نقاط قوية في الصورة بحيث يمكن وضع العنصر الرئيسي عليها في الإطار. عندما تفكر في أين ستضع موضوع صورتك فأنت * تنشئ * صورتك. عندما يبدأ الرسام بالرسم على قماش فارغ, فهو يقرر أين سيكون النهر و تلك الجبال و الغيوم و أي شيء أخر ستتضمنه اللوحة. لإنشاء صورة, يجب عليك أن تمر بنفس العملية.
تذكر الوردة في القاعدة الأولى. تصوير الوردة مع الدمية و جعل الوردة في وسط الصورة هو بحد ذاته موت للصورة. التصوير بهذه الطريقة التقليدية هي غريزة عند كل شخص يلتقط الكاميرا في بداياته. عندما ننظر إلى شيء فإننا نركز على شيء يكون أمامنا مباشرة. نحن لا نضع الوردة على منضدة, ثم ننزل إلى مستوى الوردة و تكون بجانب إحدى أذاننا و نحاول النظر إلى الوردة من هذه الزاوية. جزء من عقلنا يحاول أن يضع موضوع الصورة في وسط الإطار حيث تنظر عيوننا عادتا. الخدعة هي انك عندما تريد التقاط صورة, ضع منظار الكاميرا أمام عينك في البداية انظر للموضوع وهو أمامك, بعدها أنسى شيء اسمه وسط الصورة. هذا المبدأ صعب التطبيق في البداية أكثر مما تتصوره, عندما تقوم به لعدة مرات و ترى نتائج هذا المبدأ على صورك سيصبح أسهل في المرات القادمة.

هناك العديد من الطرق الكلاسيكية لإنشاء صورة. ولكي تستخدم هذه الطرق عليك بالتدرب عليها بتصور صورك على شكل خطوط و إشكال. أحيانا تكون تلك الخطوط واضحة مثل خط الأفق لحظة الغروب. و في أحيان أخرى تكون تلك الخطوط غير واضحة جدا. هناك طريقة لرؤية تلك الخطوط و هي بالتحديق في الصورة حتى ترى الصورة بغشاوة بعدها سترى أي خطوط خلقتها الظلال و الأضواء. و هي طريقة رائعة لترى المناظر عندما تفكرك في كيفية إنشاء صورة لها. قد تلاحظ أحيانا أن الظلال عندما تمتزج بطريقة ما قد لا يستطيع المشاهد ملاحظة الأشكال و الخطوط فورا لكن هذه تؤثر في فهمه لجمال الصورة.

قاعدة الأثلاث و المتوسط الذهبي

واحدة من أشهر قواعد التصوير المتداولة هي قاعدة الأثلاث. و أفضل طريقة لشرح هذه القاعدة هي تقسيم صفحة إلى أثلاث أفقيه و عاموديه. و ستنتهي بك التقسيمات إلى شكل لعبة اكس أوه.



قاعدة الأثلاث يجب أن تستخدم كخطوط إرشاد عندما يكون لديك خطوط أفقية و عاموديه في المنظر المراد تصويره. ربما سمعت كثيرا عن هذه القاعدة أكثر من غيرها و أنا هنا لأوضح لماذا هي بهذه الأهمية و الفعالية. قاعدة الأثلاث اشتقت من قاعدة أخرى عرفت بـ " المتوسط الذهبي " و هي تقول أن الموضوع المهم يجب أن يوضع في نقاط التقاء خطوط كالتي في الصورة فوق, أي هكذا:


لذلك إذا أردت انشأ صورة للغروب, فعيك بوضع خط الأفق على حظ الثلث الأولى من الأسفل أو من الأعلى, لتحصل إما على أمامية أكثر أو سماء أكثر في الصورة. ستلاحظ انك حصلت على منظر طبيعي أقوى بهذه الطريقة. 
سأقحمكم هنا في بعض الفنون التاريخية و الدروس الحسابية لأشرح لكم المتوسط الذهبي.

المتوسط الذهبي هو عدد من نوع النسبة الثابتة, النسبة الثابتة هي 3.14 ..... و كما نعرف هي مفيدة لكل أنواع الأشياء الهندسية, المتوسط الذهبي يساوي 1.618 ..... أيضا يستعمل علماء الرياضيات الحرف اليوناني فاي عندما يتحدثون عن المتوسط الذهبي. هذه أيضا اشتقت من شيء أخر يعرف بـاسم متتالية فيبوناكسي. 
فيبوناكسي عالم رياضيات ايطالي ولد عام 1170م. في يوم من الأيام قرر أن يبدأ بحساب مجموع العددين صفر و واحد معا. حسنا ناتج هذه العملية ستعيد لك العدد واحد. ثم يقوم بجمع آخر عدد استخدمه في الحساب ( واحد ) و نتيجة أخر عملية حساب ( واحد ) النتيجة اثنان. يعيد الكره مع العملية الجديدة يضيف واحد و اثنان ليحصل على ثلاثة. حسنا دعنا نوضحها بهذا الشكل أفضل: 

0+1 = 1
1+1 = 2
1+2 = 3
2+3 = 5
3+5 = 8
5+8 = 13
8+13 = 21
13+21 = 34
21+34 = 55
34+55 = 89
55+89 = 144
89+144 = 233
144+233 = 377
233+377 = 610

و بإمكانك الاستمرار هكذا إلى الأبد. حسنا ماذا سنجني من وراء هذا حتى ألان لا استطيع إخبارك. لكن الشيء المثير الذي سيظهر عندما نأخذ النسبة ( طبعا أعدكم أن كل هذا يتعلق بالتصوير ... فقط تابع القراءة ).

نسبة = 1 على 0 = 0
نسبة = 1 على 1 = 1
نسبة = 2 على 1 = 2
نسبة = 3 على 2 = 1.5
نسبة = 5 على 3 = 1.6666
نسبة = 8 على 5 = 1.6
نسبة = 13 على 8 = 1.625
نسبة = 21 على 13 = 1.61538
نسبة = 34 على 21 = 1.61538
نسبة = 55 على 34 = 1.61764
نسبة = 89 على 55 = 1.6181
نسبة = 144 على 89 = 1.6179
نسبة = 233 على 144 = 1.6180
نسبة = 377 على 233 = 1.6180

حسنا الجزء الممل من هذا الجانب انتهى تقريبا, و الآن سننتقل إلى الجزء الحقيقي المرتبط بعالم التقاط الصور. دعونا ننظر إلى هذا التخطيط:



إذا نظرت إلى الخطوط الرمادية في الشكل فأنهم يرسمون مجموعة مربعات, عندما توضع هذه المربعات بطريقة معينه فأنهم يصنعون تلك الصورة. و يشكلون ذلك المستطيل, أن نسبة المربعات في الصورة مشكلة من العدد السحري 1.618
و من هنا تأتي أهمية القاعدة السابقة. و أنا أوصي بالاعتماد عليها لفترة طويلة.
هذه النسبة موجودة في جميع أنحاء العالم الطبيعي. هل رأيت صدفة البحر الحلزونية؟ أن نمو المنحنى في الصدفة يتوافق بالضبط مع النسبة 1.618. أيضا ألولب الذي ينشئ على حبوب دوار الشمس يتوافق مع النسبة. ليوناردو دفنشي اعتمد في كل أعماله الفنية و تجاربه النظرية على المتوسط الذهبي. الأوراق التويجية للزهور تحصى بالمتتالية العددية 3 5 8 13 21 34 55 أو حتى 89 . سيمفونية موزارت و بيتهوفن يمكن تحليلها على هذه النسبة. و سواء حدث كل هذا عن دراية و قصد أو بدون فأن هذا يبقى تكهن شخصي. أشيع أن موزارت كان يهوى علم الرياضيات. و هناك دراسة عملت قبل سنوات قليله على عارضات الأزياء الشهيرات أكدت أن وجههم تحتوي على سمات تتطابق تماما مع المعدل 1.618. و هذا العدد موجود في كل الطبيعة. و على بعض المستويات الفطرية الأساسية. و تميل العين الإنسانية إلى إيجاد الأشياء التي تتصل مع هذه النسبة.



ألان ما الرابط بين المتوسط الذهبي و قاعدة الأثلاث. تخيل الإطار مقسم إلى شبكة مكونه من ثمانية أقسام من الجانب الأفقي و من الجانب العامودي. ثم قمت برسم خطوط بعد ثلاث مربعات من كل الجوانب. قم بوضع دائرة حيث تلتقي الخطوط. سترسم الدوائر حيث يبدأ المتوسط الذهبي.
على أية حال, عندما تنظر من خلال منظار الكاميرا لن ترى هذه الخطوط و لست مجبور على إحضار مقياس لرسم تلك الخطوط لتستعمل قاعدة الأثلاث و لكن عليك باستعمالها بشكل تقريبي مع الموضوع.






هذا واحد من أول المناظر الطبيعية التي التقطتها, وهي أفضل ما تسلمته حتى ألان. عندما تفحص الصورة عن قرب. تكتشف أن الصورة مكونه من ثلاثة أجزاء: الرمال البرتقالية, الجبال الزرقاء و البيضاء مع غيوم ناصعة. و أخيرا في الثلث الأعلى من الصورة الغيوم الأرجوانية الغامقة.




نعود لصور الزهور في هذا المثال. لاحظ موضوع الصورة, زهرة الأقحوان الوردية وضعت على إحدى نقاط المتوسط الذهبي. الخلفية لا تصرف الانتباه. الحوض الأزرق و الخلفية الزرقاء, كل هذه الزرقة تخلق تباين بينها و بين أللون الوردي مما يجعل الموضوع بارز ويجذب الانتباه.

هناك العديد من الطرق الأخرى إلى جانب قاعدة الأثلاث و المتوسط الذهبي من الخطوط و الإشكال تساعد على تقوية صورك. هنا مرجعة سريعة على ستة طرق إنشائية لتقوية صورك.

المثلث 


عندما تلتقط صورة في مستطيل, يكون إنشاء الصورة معتمد على شكل مثلث ينطلق من إحدى زوايا المستطيل و يلتقي بالأضلاع المواجهة لزاوية. مثل هذا الرسم دائما يحسن صورك. لاحظ المثال التالي:



النظارة الطبية و الرسم البياني يمتدان ليرسما لنا صورة من قطري المثلث. لاحظ الطريقة التي وضعت عليها النظارة الطبية. قسمت النظارة الطبية و الرسم البياني الصورة إلى مثلثات. غالبا لن يكون هناك مثلث حقيقي في الصورة لكنك تضع مواضيعك بحيث ترسم مثلث تقريبي يقسم الإطار لتقوية صورك. 
طريقة أخرى لاستخدام المثلثات يتوافق مع المتوسط الذهبي لتقوية صورك:



يمكنك أن ترى الصورة قسمت إلى ثلاث أجزاء مثلثيه. للوهلة الأولى عندما يخبرك شخص أن الصورة مثلثيه ستعتقد انه معتوه. لكن من هنا أتت فكرة الخطوط التلميحية





الإطار في إطار



طريقة أخرى لتقوية موضوعك, خصوصا لتصوير المناظر الطبيعية, و هي باستخدام عناصر قريبه منك ( في الأمامية ) لتحتوي موضوعك ضمن حواف مكون من جانبين أو أكثر لتصنع شيء شبيه " بالإطار ". غالبا ما تستخدم في هذه الطريقة الأشجار و غصونها في جانبين أو ثلاث من الصورة, كما ترى في الأسفل, و من الممكن أن تكون مبدعا باستخدام هذه الطريقة. غالبا ما تكون التشكيلات الصخرية تحتوي على فتحات, يمكنك استخدام تلك الفتحات كإطار لالتقاط صور مناظر طبيعية من خلالها. شيء أخر مثير, يمكنك استخدام النافذة لالتقاط صور المناظر الطبيعية الخارجية. كما تصلح الأطواق المعمارية لهذا القرض أيضا. كما اقترح أن لا تستخدم هذه الطريقة باستخدام حافة واحدة لأنها ستجعل الصورة غير متزنة.






خطوط قيادية 


الطرق و ممرات المشاة إحدى الطرق الرائعة التي تستطيع صبها في مصلحتك. ممر المشاة هذا يبرز بسبب لونه البني المشبع والخضرة الفاقعة حوله. الخط المحدث بسبب الممر يقود المشهد و يجعله يتصور و كأنه يقف عند ذلك الممر, و مستعد للدخول في هذه الصورة. الشوارع و الممرات و الطرق السريعة يمكن استخدامها هنا بطريقة فعالة مع هذه الطريقة. و تحتوي محفظتي على الكثير من الصورة المشابهة التقطت بنفس الطريقة. لأني فقط أحب التقاطها.



لاحظ أن الطريق يقود عينك في الصورة إلى خط الأفق الواقع على الخط الأفقي في الثلث الأول من الصورة. حاول عادتا وضع خط الأفق على إحدى خطوط الثلث. غريزتنا الطبيعية تجعلنا نضع خط الأفق في المنتصف, لكن عندما تضعه على خط الثلث الأعلى لاحتواء أمامية أكثر أو على خط الثلث الأسفل لاحتواء سماء أكثر فإنه يعطي أهمية للصورة أكثر بكثير من الوسط.



الخطوط القيادية يمكن أن توجد في أشياء أخرى ليس فقط في الطرق و الممرات. أطراف بتلات زهرة الأقحوان يمكن أن تقودك خطوطها إلى مركز الزهرة. كما أن صفوف من الأشجار أو أعمدة الإنارة التي تنتهي على مسافة يمكن أن تخلق خطوط قيادية قوية تأسر عين المشاهد خلال الصورة.


الدائرة


بعد الدراسة الطويلة لقاعدة الأثلاث و المتوسط الذهبي, نمر على قاعدة تكسر تلك القاعدة, إذا كان الموضوع مناسبا فأن الدائرة ممكن أن تستخدم بطريقة فعالة عند إنشاء صورة. نعود مرة أخرى إلى مبدأ الاقتراب, و ننظر إلى صورة الوردة مرة أخرى:


أسلوب تداخل الأوراق التويجية للوردة بشكل دائري يجعل العين تتحرك طبيعيا بشكل دائري داخل الصورة. هذا التأثير أشبه بجعل المشاهد في دوامة. الدائرة الرئيسية للموضوع تتوافق عمليا مع كل الإطار, لذلك لا يوجد فراغ في الصورة أو عناصر غير ضرورية. هذان العنصران يعملان بشكل جيد هنا بحيث يمكن كسر القواعد التقليدية. استعمال القاعدة الدائرية صعب عمليا لكن عندما تقوم به بشكل جيد فأنه يجعل الصورة أزليه.


التناغــــم


الطريقة الأخرى لعمل صورة مميزة هو استخدام " التناغم البصري ". هذه الطريقة تستعمل بتكرار أشكال أو خطوط في الصورة لإكسابها أهمية.
في الصورة صفوف من الدجاج قمنا بالتقاط الصورة أثناء عمل تزوويم عليها و جعل التركيز على الدجاجة الزرقاء فقط و تشويش باقي الدجاجات مما يجذب المشاهد لنظر مباشرة إلى الدجاجة الزرقاء. التناغم يشابه إلى حد كبير الخطوط القيادية التي تقودك لتركيز على تلك الدجاجة فقط.



طريقة أخرى لاستخدام التناغم. وهي بصف أكواب زجاجية خلف بعضهم بشكل متكرر.



الفضاء السلبي 


الفضاء السلبي مصطلح في التصوير. يستخدم في حين أن موضوع الصورة يأخذ جزء بسيط من الإطار و يترك الباقي فارغ تملئه الخلفية. و يستخدم عادتا لإعطاء انطباع بأن الموضوع يبدو صغيرا أو وحيد في فضاء مفتوح. موضوع الصورة القمح. على أية حال نرى أن القمح المحاط بسماء زرقاء فاقعة يشعرك بأن الموضوع في سماء واسعة. و نلاحظ أيضا أن السماء لها نصيب اكبر من موضوع الصورة لإبراز القاعدة. 


تعلم استخدام تلك الطرق في التصوير المجرد


إحدى أفضل الطرق لتعلم الرؤية بشكل إنشائي هي أثناء التصوير المجرد. و التجريد هو أن يكون موضوعك غير مميز في أكثر أجزأه. اقترب منه, استخدم ألوان و خطوط في الموضوع لخلق صورة كاملة. عند انجاز كل هذا. انظر إليه عن قرب. هل تشعر بأن الصورة " متزنة "؟ فيما يلي بعض صوري المجردة التي إما حازت على جوائز أو نشرت لمرات عديدة.






هذه الخطوط الناعمة و اللون الوردي الناعم تجعلك تستنشق تلك الصورة لزهرة لزنبق. و هذا مثال آخر لمبدأ * الاقتراب *. لاحظ تلك الخطوط القطرية التي تعطي الموضوع قوة اكبر و تلك الأوراق التويجية الملتقية معا في الثلث الأسفل من الصورة. هذه الخطوط القطرية في الصورة مشابه للخطوط السابقة.




هذه الصورة ملتقطة لأوراق الزنبق. لاحظ الضوء الأحمر الساقط على الخلفية ليضيء جزء صغير منها بلون فاقع. و مرة أخرى قاعدة الأثلاث تعلب دورها في هذه الصورة.




لاحظ المسامير المغطاة بالون الأصفر وضعت باستعمال قاعدة الأثلاث مما خلق صورة مجرد رائعة. اللون الأصفر و المسامير و التشققات أعطت الصورة أهميتها. التصوير المجرد ليس لكل شخص لكنه وسيلة تعلم ممتازة, فهو يجبرك للانتباه للأشياء التي لا تأتي بشكل طبيعي. مثل قاعدة الأثلاث. 


ثالثا: هل هناك طريق أفضل لعملها؟


أخر شيء سنتحدث عنه في هذا الدرس هو وجهة النظر, و بشكل محدد وجهة نظرك كمصور. كم مرة رأيت أشياء تستحق أن تلتقط لها صورة؟ - ربما كانت حديقة أو شجرة أو حيوان - . فتلتقط كاميراتك لأخذ صورة لها. إذا كانت هذه هي طريقتك في التقاط الصور, 
فيمكنك تطوير تقنيتك بشكل مثير بطريقة واحدة. بتحرك حول الموضوع من كل الاتجاهات. ولاحظ تغير الخلفية بدوران 360 درجة. اضطجع على الأرض و صوب كاميراتك نحو الموضوع. حسنا. تسلق السلم و انظر إلى أسفل. ادر الكاميرا بشكل عامودي. و ستفاجئ الجميع بالأسلوب الجديد الذي سيؤثر على صورك.




هذه الصورة التقطت لفتاة كانت مستلقية على الأرض, وضعت الحامل الثلاثي في الاعلى و وجهة الكاميرا نحوها ثم قمت بتقريب الصورة نحو وجهها بهذه الزاوية. و مرة أخرى استخدمت أسلوب الاقتراب فلا وجود لخلفيه تصرف الانتباه. كما أضاف استخدام الخط القطري قوة بصرية لصورة.
عندما تتجول حول موضوعك من عدة زوايا, حاول أن تتعرف على ماذا تحتوي الخلفية. أخيرا تأكد أن العناصر في الصورة هي التي تريدها أن تظهر و في المكان الصحيح.


انتهى
هذا درس مترجم عن درس انجليزي في قواعد التصوير 
هذه الترجمة معنوية في اغلبها لذلك تم حذف و تعديل الكثير من الجمل 
أتمنى أني وفقت في ترجمة هذا الدرس


حقوق الترجمه محفوظه للأخ TTD من منتديات (المنتدى)

----------


## Sanzio

وهذه أمثله أخرى وتطبيقات لقاعدة الأثلاث

----------


## Sanzio



----------


## Sanzio

نكمل نقل فى دروس أخرى مهمه جداً 


***************************************

فن تركيب الصور 

عليك أن تفكر في تصوير المناظر الطبيعية كلعبة تركيب قطع الصورة المبعثرة التي تحتوي على مجموعة كبيرة من القطع 
والتي تتطلب منك الكثير من الإنتباه. اذا رتبت هذه القطع بالطريقة الصحيحة ستحصل على صورة جيدة من ناحية البنية 
والترتيب ولكن اذا وضعت هذه القطع بطريقة عشوائية ستحصل على اشكال مشوشة و ألوان يصعب أن تكون شعوراً جميلاً.
هذه باختصار الفائدة من عملية الترتيب (COMPOSITION).. ترتيب العناصر في الصورة بحيث يتكون منظر ممتع 
.. منظر يشد من ينظر إليه من مقدمة المنظر إلى خلفيته .
كل مرة ترفع فيها الكاميرا إلى عينيك أنت تقوم بعملية ترتيب العناصر في الصورة. عملية توجيه الكاميرا إلى هذا الإتجاه أو 
ذاك هي بوعي أو بدون وعي قرار يتخذ لما سيوضع في الصورة. المشكلة هي أن كثيراً من المصورين لا يقضي الوقت 
الكافي في التفكير في ترتيب العناصر في الصورة قبل أن يصور و 90% من الصور تكون غير متوازنة.
عادة يكون العنصر الرئيسي في الصورة بعيداً و صغيراً في بحر من المساحة الفارغة أو أن يوجد عنصر مشتت في الصورة. 
الكثير من الصور لا تحتوي على عنصر رئيسي فيتجول المشاهد بطريقة عشوائية أو أن تفتقد الصورة أي احساس بالبعد فتصبح 
مسطحة.
الرسامون لديهم ميزة غير متوفرة لدى المصورين وهي قدرتهم على تحريك العناصر في الرسمة بحيث تكون مرتبة ومتوازنة 
أما نحن فعلينا أن نتقبل المشهد كما هو و ننتج أفضل صورة ممكنة له وهذا ليس صعباً كما يبدو من الوهلة الأولى لأنك وبواسطة 
العدسات المختلفة وباختيار المكان الصحيح و الجزء الصحيح من المنظر تستطيع أن تحصل على تركيبة جيدة في كل مرة. 
يوجداً أيضا العديد من القوانين التي تساعد على الحصول على صور أكثر إثارة ولا تنسى أنك كلما صورت أكثر باستخدام هذه 
القوانين كلما أصبحت عملية تركيب عناصر الصورة أسهل حتى تصبح العملية بديهية ( تذكر أول مرة قدت فيها السيارة ) 

القاعدة الأولى : ضع شيئاً مثيراً للإهتمام في المقدمة
وضع شيء مثير للإهتمام في مقدمة الصورة ليس فقط يساعد فقط في الشعور بالعمق و التوازن في الصورة وإنما يربط أجزاء 
الصورة مع بعضها البعض ويقدم مدخل بديهي إلى الصورة الذي عادة ما يكون من أسفل الصورة إلى أعلاها والذي يتوافق مع 
انتقال العين في العادة. 
كل الأشياء يمكن أن تستخدم كمقدمة للصورة ( الطرق ,الأنهار,الصخور,السياج والأشجار , إلخ ).
العدسات بالزاوية العريضة هي الأفضل في هذا المجال. بالإقتراب من جزء صغير من النظر بواسطة عدسة 24mm أو 28 
mm يمكنك أن تضع هذا الجزء في كامل مقدمة الصورة. بهذه الطريقة يمكنك أن تضخم هذا الجزء و تعطية قوة تأثير أكثر و 
أن تجعل الباقي يمتد في باقي أجزاء الصورة. و ابستخدام f/16 أو f/22 ( أو على الأقل f/8 بالنسبة لكاميرات 
الدجتل المدمجة التي يكون أقصى فتحة هي 8 ) كل أجزاء الصورة سوف تكون حادة وواضحة من المقدمة إلى اللانهاية (
نظرياً ).
هذه بعض الأمثلة على القاعدة 







الصور من عمل الفنان Patrick Di Fruscia

----------


## Sanzio

القاعدة الثانية :قاعدة الثلث 


هذه أقدم قاعدة من قواعد التصوير وهي ليست منحصرة على المصورين بل حتى الرسامين يستخدمونها في لوحاتهم لعمل توازن في أجزاء الصورة. 
تخيل أنَّك تصور منظر طبيعي يحتوي على كوخ على بعد أو توجد شجرة في وسط حقل كجزء رئيسي في الصورة. معظم المصورين سوف يضع الكوخ أو الشجرة في وسط الصورة والذي يمكن أن يكون مناسباً في بعض الأحوال ولكن بشكل عام سوف نحصل على توازن أفضل عند استخدام قاعدة الثلث.
لاستخدام هذه القاعدة عليك أن تقسم الصورة بواسطة خطين أفقيين و خطين عاموديين. الجزء الرئيسي في الصورة يجب أن يوضع في نقاط تقاطع هذه الخطوط -انظر الصورة الأولى- . قاعدة الثلث بإمكانها أن تساعد في تحديد مكان وضع خط الأفق في الصورةأيضاً . من المغري أن تضع خط الأفق في وسط الصورة إلا أنه في الواقع ( باستثناء إذا كانت الصورة لمشهد متناظر مثل صورة انعكاس منظر على بحيرة -انظر الصورة الثانية- ) عند وضع خط الأفق في الوسط سوف تكون الصورة ساكنة وفاقدة للحياة. الطريقة المثلى لوضع خط الأفق أن يكون في الثلث الأول من الصورة بحيث تحتل الأرض الثلث السفلي من الصورة وتكون السماء في الثلثين الباقيين وذلك لإبراز السماء - انظر الصورة الثالثة و الصورة الرابعة - أو أن يوضع خط الأفق في الثلث الأعلى من الصورة لتأخذ الأرض ثلثي الصورة وذلك لإبراز الأرض أكثر- انظر الصورة الخامسة -. يجب أن لا ترغم الصورة على أن تتبع قاعدة الثلث ولكن عند استخدام هذه القاعدة سوف تقوم بأعمال ممتازة وبعد فترة سوف ترى نفسك تقوم بتقسيم الصورة إلى ثلاثة أجزاء بشكل تلقائي لأنها الطريقة الطبيعية للتصوير.




للفنان Patrick Di Fruscia



للفنان Adam Burton

----------


## Sanzio

كتب هامه جداً لتعليم التصوير الفوتوغرافى
الكتب ديه منقولة للأمانه 

الكتب على صيغة PDF و ستحتاج برنامج Acrobat reader لتشغيلها
لتحميل البرنامج هنا

اسرار التصوير "مترجمه"

التصوير التجاري للهوه

مكشات للتصوير الفوتوغرافي

اسسيات التصوير الفوتوغرافي

معالجة الصور بالحاسب 

التصوير والحياه 

احكام التصوير فى الشريعه الاسلامية

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

الحكاية اصعب بكثير مما توقعت .. صحيح انا ما مريت على الموضوع بشكل سريع .. لكنه جدا جدا مهم ومميز .. ولي عودة لقراءة متأنية .. ان شاء الله .

يارب بعد المعلومات دي يثمر فيا  هههههههههه 

بجد شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جدا والمهم .


بارك الله فيك .

----------


## Sanzio

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> الحكاية اصعب بكثير مما توقعت .. صحيح انا ما مريت على الموضوع بشكل سريع .. لكنه جدا جدا مهم ومميز .. ولي عودة لقراءة متأنية .. ان شاء الله .
> 
> يارب بعد المعلومات دي يثمر فيا  هههههههههه 
> 
> بجد شكرا على الموضوع الجميل جدا والمهم .
> 
> 
> بارك الله فيك .


مش صعبة ولا حاجه بس عاوزة شوية تركيز 
نورتي ايمي بمرورك الكريم 
ومنتظر عودتك وان شاء الله العودة الثانية تكوني عرفتي ان الموضوع سهل مش صعب 

فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## Sanzio

السلام عليكم 
في بداية لقطاتك
في مجال التصوير الرقمي

أنواع التصوير :

هناك أنواع وأصناف مختلفه للتصوير الفوتوغرافي كل تصنيف يندرج تحته العديد من الاقسام
كل موضوع تصوير يحتاج الى دراسة شامله لاالتقاط أجمل الصورللموضوع .. 
سوف اقوم هنا بذكر بعض من هذه التصنيفات والاقسام مختصره كمفاهيم ... 


تصوير الطبيعة natural landscape :

تصوير الطبيعة واللاندسكيب يجب مراعاة وجود الارض والسماء -- والماء ان وجد--مزج هذه التكوينات الطبيعية مع وجود القمر والنجوم بزاوية واضاءه معينه يعطي المصور نتائج مبهره-- أفضل الاوقات لتصوير المناظر الطبيعية اللاند سكيب هو الغروب والشروق مع وجود السحب ومراقبة تحركها وتكون الظلال. 

حياة المدن city lif : 

هو كل ما يعبر عن حياة المدينه وما يدور في شوارعها من احداث معيشية في مختلف مدن العالم... 

تصوير ليلي night : 

التصوير الليلي له وقت محدد الوقت المثالي للتصوير هو بعد غروب الشمس بدقائق او وقبل بزوغ الشمس عندما يكون لون السماء ازرق قاتم ولا يتم استخدام الفلاش في الصور الليليه ونحتاج الى حامل ثلاثي للكاميرا او نقوم بوضع الكاميرا على سطح ثابت.




تصوير الحياة البرية Wildlife : 

هو تصوير الحيوانات والحياة البريه بشكل عام من طيور وزواحف والخ...هذا النوع من التصوير يحتاج الى الدقه والمراقبة لااقتناص افضل الصور للحيوان مع دراسة شامله لبيئة الكائن قبل التصوير لمعرفة اماكن تواجد الحيوانات و وقت التكاثر .




الابيض والاسود: 

الابيض والاسود فن عريق هناك عدة اختيارات من الصور يمكن استخدام تقنية الابيض والاسود عليها.. يفضل ان تحتوي الصوره على درجات الابيض ودرجات الاسود جميعها التي تقارب السبع درجات حتى يكتمل التميز....بعض الكاميرات الرقميه يوجد بها خيار التصوير الابيض والاسود وبعض لا يوجد لكن يمكن المصور من تحويل الصور الى الابيض والاسود عن طريق برامج المرافقه للكاميرا او برنامج الفوتوشوب الغني عن التعريف.




تصوير القريب Macro: 

التصوير القريب هو تصوير الاشياءا القريبه من منك مع اظهار تفاصيلها الدقيقة مثل الحشرات الورود وصفحات الكتب. انواع التصوير القريب 3 تصوير الـ كلوس اب و يكون بنسبة تجسيم (2:1 )-- تصوير الماكرو ويكون بنسبه تجسيم (1:1 ) هو الحجم الطبيعي-- وتصوير المايكرو ويكون بنسبة تجسيم (1:10 ) وهو الدخول في التفاصيل الدقيقة جداً.




تصوير الاشخاص Portrait: 

منه( تصوير الاطفال - الشباب- وكبار السن) وله اساليب مختلفه جداً لاخذ الصور المميزه لكل فئه من العمر -- يفضل ان يكون التركيز على الوجه و العين بشكل اكبرعلى النظرة واتجاه النظر وهناك اساليب عديده لا تعد ولا تحصى لابراز الصوره بشكل مميز . التصوير في هذا المجال ممكن بوجود شخص شخصين او اكثر وكل فئة لها طرق خاصة للتعامل معها، واسهل الفئات هو تصوير شخص واحد فقط يتمكن المصور من خلال المحادثة معرفة شخصية وبعض نقاط الجمال والضعف في وجه الشخص لكي تكون الصوره طبيعية بتعابير الوجه.




التصوير التجريدي Abstract : 

فن من فنون التصوير هو تجريد الموضوع عن ما تراه العين بمعنى اخر تصوير الشيء بطريقة معينه تثير التساؤلات في ذهن المتلقي وليس من الضروري أن توضح الصوره كفكره ومفهوم او تكون معنى واضح ومقروء للمتلقي ولكن ان تفتح تصورات لا حدود لها في خيال المشاهد.




التصوير الصحفي photojournalism: 

التصوير الصحفي يعتمد على اقتناص الفرص بالدرجه الاولى وعلى سرعة المصور ونباهته وامكانية في معرفة اللقطات الملفتله الجذابه المهمه للحدث ويجب ان تكون واقعية واضحه ومفهومه وغير جزئيه مبهمه للمشاهد.

التصوير الرياضي: 

التصوير الرياضي يعتبر جزء من التصوير الصحفي اقتناص الفرص فيه شي في غاية الاهمية لنجاح اي صوره رياضيه .يجب على المصور الرياضي المام والمعرفة باساليب وطرق كل لعبة رياضيه لزيادة الفرص في التقاط صور مميزه تستخدم عدسات زوم زعدسات ذات بعد بؤري طويل لتصوير الاحداث الرياضيه او وضعية التصوير الرياضي في الكاميرات الصغيرة .




تطويق الحركة : 

فن من فنون التصوير يستخدم لاظهار الحركة والسرعه عن طريق تتبع الهدف المراد تصويره ليكون واضح وحاد بغض النظر عن الخلفيه التي تكون مطموسه ومبهمه لكن يجب ان تكون باتجاه واحد لاظهار الحركه والسرعه. هذا النوع من التصوير يستخدم في التصوير الرياضي والتصوير الاعلاني الخاص بالسيارات.




تصوير الماء :

ينقسم تصوير الماء الى اقسام عديده منه تصوير الماء الساكن والماء المتحرك، والأشكال المختلفة للماء. من البحيرات الضحلة والنوافير، إلى الأنهار والبحار. يجب على المصور يتعلم كيفية ملاحظة ومراقبة الماء ثم اختيار الاتجاه المناسب لتصويره. يستخدم شاتر سريع (سرعة الغالق) لتصوير ذرات المياه المتطايره -- و يستخدم شاتر بطيء (سرعة الغالق) لتصوير الماء بشكل انسيابي جميل.


تصوير الحياة الصامته still life : 

هو تصوير الاشياء الثابتة -- تتكون الصور من المادة (عنصر او عناصر عديده ) غالباً يتم العمل على صور الطبيعة الصامته داخل الاستديو لتنسيق العناصر والاضاءة. و يستخدم بكثرة لتصوير الإعلانات لانها تحتاج الى الوقت الكافي و الدقة والعنايه في اختيار العناصر بعكس الصور الصحفيه التي تحتاج الى السريعه. 


تصوير إعلاني Commercial photography: 

يدخل ضمن هذا المجال جميع انواع التصوير ومنه التصوير السياحي والحياة الصامته ويعتمد بشكل كبير على الدراسة الشامله والبحث المتقن المحدد لإخراج الصوره بالشكل المطلوب .يحتاج الى افكار متجدده خيال واسع ابداع في الانتاج التنسيق للتكوين واللاضاءه.





تصوير جوي : 

فن من فنون التصوير ويعتمد على أخذ اللقطات والصور من الجو عن طريق الهليكوبتر اوطائرة مدنية او من أماكن مرتفعه جداً . 


التصوير المعماري Architecture: 

هو تصوير المباني وابراز جمالها بطرق فنيه وهناك نوعين من التصوير المعماري تصوير خارجي وداخلي.




البانوراما panorama :

التقاط سلسلة من الصور لمشاهد عديده من زوايا ودرجة متساويه، وتجميعها مع بعضها البعض في صورة واحدة عرضيه أو طوليه.




سلويت Silhouettes :

فن تظهر فيه الاجسام سوداء محددة دون اظهار ملامحها والخلفيه ملونه ويكون ذلك عن طريق جعل الاضاءه خلف الموضوع ( خلف الجسم المراد تصويره ).


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ أتمنى الإستفادة من هذا الدرس ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


للامانة الدرس منقول من موقع (........)بس في اشياء بسيطه حذفتها وزودتها
هذا الدرس نبذه بسيطة عن كيفية انواع الصور الي تصور ..... ان شاءالله السلسه متتابعه ..
اتمنى قضاء اوقات ممتعه مع رحلة تعليم التصوير الفوتغرافي... ^_^

----------


## Sanzio

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده...وبعد..
نبدأ درس عدم اهتزاز الصورة 

إن سر ظهور الصورة صافية والخالية من الاهتزاز أو ما يعرف بـ blurring يعتمد على عنصرين هما :
أولا : الطريقة الصحيحة للإمساك بالكاميرا .
ثانيا : إعدادات الكاميرا .

نبدأ بالأولى : الطريقة الصحيحة للإمساك بالكاميرا :

- تعرف على كاميرتك من الخارج ,شكل الكاميرا بوجه عام .. أماكن الأزرار ووظيفة كل زر .. أغلب المصورين يمسكون الكاميرا باليد اليسرى وباليد اليمنى يكون الضغط على زر الغالق .
2 - المسكة الجيدة .. وتتم عن طريق الإمساك بشكل قوي باليد اليسرى وتكون أسفل الكاميرا ولكن بعيدة عن العدسة والفلاش ,ثم استخدم إصبع السبابة الأيمن للضغط على زر الغالق .. يجب أن تكون قبضة اليد اليسرى فقط هي القوية.. أما اليد اليمنى فتكون مسكتها خفيفة لمنع اهتزاز الكاميرا.. كما في الصور التالية:








3 - تدرب على الوقفة المناسبة : للوقفة المناسبة تأثير على وضوح الصورة ويمنع فرصة سقوط الكاميرا أو اهتزازها ,كذلك يقلل من التعب والإرهاق العضلي المصاحب للتصوير .. انظر الصورة :



4- جرب وضعيات أخرى للتصوير: إذا كنت جالسا اعتمد على ركبتك لتثبيت الكاميرا وإذا احتجت أن تصور جسم منخفض الارتفاع فلا مانع من التربع واستخدام الركبتين لسند المرفقين عليها..انظر الصور للفهم:




5 - استخدام شاشة الـ LCD : المشكلة في استخدام شاشة الــ LCD هو أن الكاميرا تكون بعيدة عن جسم المصور .. وذلك يزيد من نسبة اهتزاز الكاميرا .
6 - تعديل التنفس : اكتم نفسك قبل الضغط على زر الغالق لتقليل الحركة.
7 - الاستناد على جسم أو حائط .. أو أي شيء ثابت 



8 - استخدام حامل الكاميرا . مع أن الكثير لايستخدم الحامل وهو مفيد جدا ً.








وانتهي الدرس

----------


## Sanzio

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين ... وبعد ...
تحيه طيبه احبتي في الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

هنشرح دلوقتي طريقه ضبط الفوكس 

الفوكس (Focus ) .... واعذروني على إختيار المصطلح الأجنبي لأنني بكل بساطه لم أجد مصطلح عربي لهذه الكلمة ... الفوكس أو ما يعرف بالوضوح .. وضوح الصورة .. أو ضبط الصورة .. يتم في الكاميرات الرقمية بشكل آلي .. 

طبعا للفوكس تقنياته المختلفة .. فهناك عنة أنواع من الفوكس تعتمد على الهدف المراد تصويره .. وهي ما تسمى بالميتر أو Meter أو Metering Modes .. ويمكن تغييرها في اغلب الكاميرات عن طريق الدخول إلى لوحة الإعدادات التي في كاميرتك ..
قبل أن أبدأ في الشرح .. أود أن اذكركم وكما يعلم الجميع أن زر التصوير في الكاميرا له ضغطتين الولى وهي ضغطة بسيطه .. لضبط الفوكس ... والضغه الأخرى هي الضغطه الكاملة .. لإلتقاط الصورة .. هذي ضرورية جدا قبل أخذ أي صورة ..
طبعا هي تقربا ثلاث تغييرات أو إختيارات .. كالتالي :

1- center - weighted meters :

هي كده معرفش اسمها بالعربي بقي ,,, اعذروني .
وهي على شكل زائد أو خطين متقاطعين في منتصف الشاشة .. وهي  أقدم نوع من أنواع الميتر وهو يحسب شدة الوضوح والإضائة في الصورة كلها لكنه يعطي وزن أكبر لمنتصف الصورة ...



- 2Matrix Meters  :

أو ما يعرف بالماتركس .. وهو أكثر تطورا من النوع الأول .. حيث يقوم على قياس شدة الوضوح والإضائة في خمس مناطق مختلفة من الصورة أو الهدف المراد تصويره .. بدل أن يركز على منتصف الصورة فقط .. ثم يقوم بمعادلتها جميعا ويخرج لك الصورة النهائية ... هذا النوع هو الذي ينصح باستخدامه في أغلب الأوقات . 




3-- النوع الأخير .. Spot Meters :

هو يشبه النوع الأول .. ولكنه  يقوم بقياس جزء واحد فقط "جزء صغير جدا" من منتصف الصورة أو الهدف المراد تصويره .. ثم يجعل الفوكس للصورة بالكامل يعتمد على هذا الجزء الصغير جدا ... هو لا يصلح للإستخدام الدائم ولكنه مفيد جدا في بعض الأحوال ... مثلا :
لو عندك  جسم فاتح اللون في وسط محيط غامق اللون .. وخفت أن يختفي هذا الجسم مع المنطقة المحيطة به .. كل ما عليك هو تحويل الميتر إلى الـ Spot .. ثم تركزها على الجسم الفاتح ... وتأخذ الصورة .. سوف يتضح الجسم الفاتح بشكل مناسب ..



هناك أيضا خاصية أعتقد أنها بدأت تنتشر في أغلب الكاميرات الحديثة .. وهي خاصية الأوتو فوكس auto-focus .. وعند تشغيل هذه الخاصية  (لأنها قابله للتشغيل والإغلاق .. حسب رغبتك) تقوم الكاميرا بنفسها وبدون توجيه منك بحساب أوضح منطقه في الصورة أو أنسب منطقه في الصورة وتضبط الغوكس على أساسه .. وليس شرطا أن يكون في منتصف الصورة .. قد يكون في تقريبا 16 منطقه من الصورة ..
أنا شخصيا لا أحبذ هذا النوع .. لأنه أحيانا يركز على منطقه هي ليست أصلا هدفا أريد تصويره .." وجهة نظر شخصية فقط "

وأخيرا أتكلم بشكل مبسط عن الـ exposure lock  :
وهي من أفضل الحركات التي يمكنك أن تضبها وتبدع بها .. وهي كالتالي:
أحيانا تكون الصورة المراد تصويرها قليلة الإضائة واذا اردت تصويرها مع وجود الشمس في الخلفية سوف تظر مظلمة تماما .. في هذه الحالة كل ما عليك قعله هو الاتي:
- حدد الهدف المراد تصوير مثال: طفل يجلس على الرمال وقت الغروب .. إذا حاولت ان تأخذ الصورة .. بالطريقة التقليدية فإنها سوف تظهر غامقه أو حتى سوداء بحيث يتضح  فقط "ظل" الطفل .. أولا حدد الهدف.
- ثم إرفع الكاميرا الى أوضح منطقه في السماء .. واضغط زر التصوير "نص ضغطه" حتى تقوم الكاميرا بضبط الفوكس لوضعية السماء الفاتحة .. 
- وأنت ضاغط الـ "نص ضغطه" .. أنزل بالكاميرا إلى المشهد المراد تصويره .. 
- ثم إضغط الزر للأخير لأخذ الصورة ..
سوف تأخذ الكاميرا هذه الصورة بضبط الفوكس التي ضبطته الكاميرا للسماء .. وبالتالي سوف توضح لديك الصورة باذن الله ... 
واللي مش عاوز  وجح راس .... إستخدم spot meter وريح راسك ... تغنيك باذن الله عن هذه الطريقه .. والله أعلم

----------


## حمادو

موضوع شيق جدا يا كلماتك الحاني...
وعلى رأي emerald لو انا اعرف ان الموضوع معقد ونظري جدا كده كنت عمري ما هامسك كاميرا في ايدي هههههههههههه

مش عارف بس الكلام النظري دا كله ممكن يختصر بخطوة واحدة عملية وهو انك تنزل على ارض الواقع وتصور وتطلع صور مهزوزة وصور مش كويسة وبعد كده الرؤية هاتوضح وهاتبدأ تعرف ايه اللى انت عايزه من الصورة...دا خلاف ان الكاميرات الحديثة دلوقتي اصبحت بتعمل كل شئ تقريبا واصبحت مهمة المصور بس انه يضغط على الزرار...هههههه

بس برضه كلام ممتاز جدا ومفيد الى اقصى درجة 
تقبل تحياتي واتفضل الصورة دي هدية مني ليك


 دي صورة اقدم كوبري في اوربا في المدينة اللى انا عايش فيها...الحمد لله اخدت احسن صورة في المدينة ودخلت مسابقة تصوير كباري خشبية واخدت برضه احسن صورة وداخل بيها مسابقة كبيرة ان شاء الله (طبعا دي كلها مسابقات هواة مش محترفين)

----------


## Sanzio

> موضوع شيق جدا يا كلماتك الحاني...
> وعلى رأي emerald لو انا اعرف ان الموضوع معقد ونظري جدا كده كنت عمري ما هامسك كاميرا في ايدي هههههههههههه
> 
> مش عارف بس الكلام النظري دا كله ممكن يختصر بخطوة واحدة عملية وهو انك تنزل على ارض الواقع وتصور وتطلع صور مهزوزة وصور مش كويسة وبعد كده الرؤية هاتوضح وهاتبدأ تعرف ايه اللى انت عايزه من الصورة...دا خلاف ان الكاميرات الحديثة دلوقتي اصبحت بتعمل كل شئ تقريبا واصبحت مهمة المصور بس انه يضغط على الزرار...هههههه
> 
> بس برضه كلام ممتاز جدا ومفيد الى اقصى درجة 
> تقبل تحياتي واتفضل الصورة دي هدية مني ليك
> 
> 
>  دي صورة اقدم كوبري في اوربا في المدينة اللى انا عايش فيها...الحمد لله اخدت احسن صورة في المدينة ودخلت مسابقة تصوير كباري خشبية واخدت برضه احسن صورة وداخل بيها مسابقة كبيرة ان شاء الله (طبعا دي كلها مسابقات هواة مش محترفين)


والله يا جماعه انا مش شايفه معقد اوي زي ما بتقولوا " يمكن لي انا وجه نظر اخري " 

على فكرة يا حمادو انا برضه اول ما ابتديت وكان من حوالي 5 سنين نزلت على ارض الواقع ومعايا كاميرا وكانت الصور بتطلع وحشه  من حيث الاضائه ونقطة التصوير .. إلخ . 
وكنت بقول كان لازم كذا وكذا بس كذا وكذا ده يتعمل ازاى ؟ 
علشان كده دخلت مدرسة تصوير علشان اعرف كذا وكذا ده بيتعمل ازاى وبمساعده من والدي كمان . وكل ما فى الامر انا حبيت اقول هنا للأعضاء كذا وكذا بيتعمل ازاى  ::$:  

شكراً لمرورك ياعسـل وشكراً على الصورة كمان 
وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقك . بس انا شايف والله انك بارع فى التصوير ليه ما تدخل مسابقه محترفين 
لسه مدخلش اي مسابقه >>>>>>>>>>  ::(:  
تسلم كمان مرة 
فى رعاية الله ،،

----------


## saladino

*روووووووووعة الموضوع والمعلومات
شكرا جزيلا على المجهود*

----------


## Sanzio

> *روووووووووعة الموضوع والمعلومات
> شكرا جزيلا على المجهود*


بل الرائع هو مرورك الكريم صلادينو 
شكراً لمرورك .  وتواجدك الطيب . وان شاء الله يكون كل اللي مر يكون استفاد . 
فى رعاية الله ,,,

----------


## red_dragon

بجد مجهود اكثر من راااااائع 
شكرا اخى الكريم

----------


## Sanzio

الف شكر لمرورك red_dragon  سعيد والله بمرورك وحمد الله على السلامة

----------


## Sanzio

*
طريقة عمل كاميرات الديجيتال



طريقة عمل كاميرات الديجيتال يختلف كليا عن عمل الكاميرات التقليدية الضوئية .. رغم أن المفهوم نفسه .. وهو سقوط الصورة على سطح حساس ,والذي بدوره يقوم بنقل الصورة وتخزينها .. سواء على الفلم أو على كرت الذاكرة في حالة الكاميرات الرقمية ... نبدأ بسم الله :

أشرح الان بشكل سريع لمفهوم عمل الكاميرا "أي كاميرا" وهو :
عند التقاط الصورة يفتح غالق العدسة ويدخل الضوء  .. يمر الضوء على العدسة فتقوم بتمرير الصورة الى الفلم او الجزء الحساس بشكل مقلوب (مثل عين الإنسان تماما ) ..



كلنا نعرف العدسة وكيف شكلها ومما تتكون .. كما أن جميعنا نعرف معنى كلمة "سرعة غالق" ... لذا سوف اقفز مباشرتا الى كلمة (حساس) او (الجزء الحساس) او ( حساس الضوء) وهو أهم جزء في الكاميرا ..
الجزء الحساس في الكاميرات التقليدية هو الفلم .. وهو عبارة عن شريط بلاستيكي مطلي بمادة كيميائية حساسة للضوء ..

أما بالسبة للكاميرات الديجيتال فهي تعتم على شريحة كمبيوترية تعمل كالفلم التقليدي تعرف بإسم CCD ..  وهي شريحه الكترونية حساسة للضوء .. تقوم بتخزين الصورة الساقطه عليه مباشرتا إلى كرت الذاكرة وبالتالي حفظ الصورة الملتقطة .

وللحساسية درجات .. في الكاميرات التقليدية تعتمد الحساسية على نوعية الفلم .. ولذا نجد بعض الأفلام عالية الحساسية وأخرى قليلة الحساسية .. وهكذا

أما بالنسبة للكاميرات الديجيتال .. فيمكن تغيير درجة الحساسية أو ما يعرف بالــ iso بكل يسر وسهولة عن طريق ضغطة زر ...

مثلا ... في الليل عندما تقل نسبة الضوء .. فأنت بحاجة إلى شريحة شديدة الحساسية حتى يتم التقاط أكبر كمية من الضوء ممكنة .. لتظهر الصورة بشكل معقول ..
ولذلك في التصوير الليلي نزيد الــiso الى الضعف أو اكثر ,الى400 وقد يصل إلى أكثر من 1000 في بعض الكاميرات الإحترافية ...وهكذا 
مثلا في النهار .. أنت لست بحاجه الى شريحة شديدة الحساسية .. لأن الضوء متوفر .. ولذلك يتم تقليل شدة الحساسية في النهار لكي لا تظهر الصورة فاتحة وغير واضحة وقد تظهر على شكل صورة بيضاء تماما على حسب اللون المحيط .. وللسلامه في أغلب الأحيان ,يكون وضع auto أي أوتوماتيك هو الأفضل بحيث تحدد الكاميرا مقدار الحساسيه المطلوب .. ولكن بشكل محدود.

خلصنا من موضوع الحساسية .... ننتقل إلى موضوع مهم يتناسب  بشكل كبير مع الحساسية أو الـ iso :

وهو فتحة العدسة .. ويرمز له بــ f ويكتب هكذا f/22 أو f/1.5  بحيث كلما يزيد العدد كلما صغرت فتحة أو قطر العدسة .. فإذا قلنا f/22  فنحن نتحدث عن فتحة عدسة صغيرة جدا .. والعكس صحيح .

الأن ندخل إلى موضوع آخر من وجهة نظري يعد مهما وهو يتعلق بالحساسية ... دعوني أشرحه أولا ثم نتكلم عن علاقة هذه الثلاث عناصر ببعضها .. الموضوح يبغاله تركيز لأنها تدخل في بعض اذا ما "ركزت في الكلام" ...
هو سرعة الغالق ... وهو مشروح ..

الآن وبعد أن فهمنا مفهوم الحساسية .. سأضرب لكم بعض الأمثله .. توضح علاقة العناصر الثلاثة السابقة مع بعضها البعض  ...

علاقة فتحة العدسة بسرعة الغالق :




جميع هذه الأوضاع تسمح بدخول نفس كمية الضوء وبالتالي نفس وضوح الصورة .. وهكذا يلاحظ أن المصور الفطن يعرف كيف يغير من الاوضاح بحيث ينتج صورة متناسقه.

علاقة الحساسية مع سرعة الغالق وفتحة العدسة :



مع ثبات فتحة العدسه .... جميع هذه الاوضاغ تعطي نفس النتائج





وهذا تعرف أن العلاقة مترابطة .. والمصور النبيه والذكي يستطيع أن يدمج وينسق بين كل هذه العوامل ليخرج الصورة المناسبة في الوقت المناسب وبالشكل المطلوب ....

انتهى الدرس ...*

----------


## Sanzio

*أوقــــات التصــويـر 

في هذا الدرس سوف أشرح ببساطة شديدة أفضل أوقات التصوير ... طبعا قد لا تكون هي أفضل الأوقات ... ولكنه رأيي الشخصي ... قابل للتغيير أو الخطأ ... 
نبدأ بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ....

الفجر + الشروق
 الفجر : التصوير الأفق في وقت الفجر ليس جميلا ... ولكن الجمال يكمن في ما اذا كان هناك جسم تريد تصويره بحيث يكون بينك وبين الأفق ... مثل نخلة أو شخص او أي شيء اخر ... وعندها تكون الصورة أكثر من رائعة ...
وهذه صورة عبارة عن تصوير وقت الفجر .. 



كما تلاحظوا ... تصوير وقت الفجر لا يوجد به أي جمال .. فقط سماء زرقاء وقليل من الألوان الحمراء في جهة الشرق ..... لا أكثر

وهذه صورة وقت الفجر ولكن مع وجود جسم بيني وبين الأفق



كما تلاحظوا ...  يكون التصوير أكثر جمالا .....

الشروق : 

(معلومة مهمة جدا : الوقت بين الفجر وظهور الشمس قليل جدا) ... أقل من نصف دقيقة ,وقد يستغرق ثواني معدودة , حسب كثرة أو قلة الغيوم جهة الشرق ... لذا إذا أردت تصوير الشروق يجب أن تكون جاهز ومتأهب للتصوير مباشرة .. وإذا تأخرت نصف دقيقة أخرى بعد الشروق تصبح الشمس ساطعة .... وتخرب الشغله !!!

بعض الصور من الشروق 



وجود السحب أطال مدة الشروق ... وهي تلعب دور جميل جدا من خلال خطوط ضوء الشمس التي تخترقها ... سبحان الله



نفس المنظر السابق ولكن بعد مده ... وكما تلاحظون دور السحاب في إطالة فترة الشروق ...


الظهر
البعض لا يطيق التصوير فى وقت الظهر ... ليس بسبب الحر ولكن لأن الصور تظهر فاتحة جدا  ... إلا طبعا اذا تم تعديل الصورة باستخدام اي برنامج رسم ....
لكن في مناطق الجنوب التي تكثر فيها الغيوم طيلة النهار ... يكون وقت الظهر كوقت العصر .. 


العصر
 وقت العصر هو أجمل الأوقات لتصوير كل شيء ماعدا الشمس ..... فهو المناسب لتصوير الأشجار والسيارات وأي شيء اخر ... وأجمل أوقات العصر هو قبل المغرب بحوالي نصف ساعة ... حيث تبرد الشمس ويزداد اللون البرتقالي .... حيث الغروب
الغروب : الغروب يشبه الشروق في كثير من الأشياء ... ولنه يفرق عنه بالوقت ,وقت الغروب أطول من وقت الشروق بكثير ..وللغروب وقته المحدد التي يستحس التصوير فيه ..

هذه بعض الصور للغروب 



كما تلاحظوا ... وقت التصوير لم يكن مناسبا أبدا .. الشمس لازالت قوية ...

المغرب
 المغرب أنا أقارنه بالفجر تماما ... 

م
ن
ق
و
ل



*

----------

